# Road Riding on the Wasatch Front



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

Hey guys, 
For a writing class I had over the summer, I was supposed to design a webpage. Well, I designed it, and I decided I might as well host it somewhere so others can use it. I don't have a real domain name yet, I'm working on it between school and my regular job, it shoudl be coming along soon. Take a look at the site, and submit a route if you know of one. I am still trying to decide many things for the website, but this is a good preview. 

http://cannons.dsl.xmission.com/bike/bikeMain.php

Any comments/suggestions are welcome!

Thanks!


----------

